# 2020 Scott E-Genius



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty psyched for this bike.... 

Wish it was a Ransom but I like the Gen 4 Bosch system and the ability to add a 500wh battery from the factory (for a total of 1130wh) is something no one else is doing. Can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

I was just looking at the last years model.....it will allow me to ride 3xs as much and still function daily with my back. That blue 910 is pretty sweet! They don't even have them on their site yet. It would be nice to use to train for Enduro on as I could do more than one climb a day. 1x up Belcher and I'm toast by the time I get down to my car. Kinda sux..but an eBike would change that for sure


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Trek is also using the Bosch Gen4 system and has an external battery option on the Trek Rail. 

I saw the reference to Belcher, for those who are not on the Front Range of CO, Belcher Hill is a heinous, rocky climb in White Ranch Park near Golden that you must endure to get to Longhorn, which is an awesome DH-only trail. 

Yes, an eMTB is awesome for lapping Longhorn, in fact, it is probably the best advertisement for an enduro eMTB I can think of, the trail is pretty gnarly. I saw a lot of people on eMTBs there last year, and I'm sure there will be many more this year.


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> Pretty psyched for this bike....
> 
> Wish it was a Ransom but I like the Gen 4 Bosch system and the ability to add a 500wh battery from the factory (for a total of 1130wh) is something no one else is doing. Can't wait to get my hands on one!


Fyi, I just bought a 2020 Norco Range VLT, it's Shimano motor and comes with 630Wh battery. You can add a 360Wh range extender that mounts where the water bottle is.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

honkinunit said:


> Trek is also using the Bosch Gen4 system and has an external battery option on the Trek Rail.
> 
> I saw the reference to Belcher, for those who are not on the Front Range of CO, Belcher Hill is a heinous, rocky climb in White Ranch Park near Golden that you must endure to get to Longhorn, which is an awesome DH-only trail.
> 
> Yes, an eMTB is awesome for lapping Longhorn, in fact, it is probably the best advertisement for an enduro eMTB I can think of, the trail is pretty gnarly. I saw a lot of people on eMTBs there last year, and I'm sure there will be many more this year.


I've ridden the rail, from what I understand it's not available with the external battery though? I think the Genius comes with much better suspension for the price. With the rail you get a Yari with a plastic damper....

Another good comparison is the Orbea Wild FS. Unfortunately I'm not really familiar with any good MTB oriented Orbea dealers in the Denver area. Jenson USA carries them but I hate dealing with warranty issues with online retailers.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

caldog said:


> Fyi, I just bought a 2020 Norco Range VLT, it's Shimano motor and comes with 630Wh battery. You can add a 360Wh range extender that mounts where the water bottle is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


"New stock expected to arrive June 2020" for a size Large, and it's 27.5. Ugh. At that point I'm riding my normal bike... E-bikes for me are for the offseason and long training rides. I'll see if anyone has stock locally though. Didn't realize any of the Shimano motors came with anything other than a 500wh battery.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

The shop I ride for lent me their demo over the holidays - 2019 e-genius 920 with 2.6" Wrathchild XL concave carbide studs. Single track trail conditions are hard packed snow steam rolled from heavy Fat bike traffic - what a friggin hoot, I could not get the grin off my face, so much fun and in Boost mode, the bike just rips. With the bike over 50 lbs. I was curious to see how the suspension and handling was going to be. I was surprised how balanced the bike felt and the suspension was great, I just set the sag and backed off the rebound a couple of clicks to compensate for the colder temps. I am 150 lbs. and never touched the twin- lock. I will remove it if I get one of these.
The shop just got the 2020's and its amazing how small the new Bosch Gen 4 is. From last year its 48% smaller and 25% lighter.
I am considering getting the carbon 900 Tuned e-genius.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

xc71 said:


> The shop I ride for lent me their demo over the holidays - 2019 e-genius 920 with 2.6" Wrathchild XL concave carbide studs. Single track trail conditions are hard packed snow steam rolled from heavy Fat bike traffic - what a friggin hoot, I could not get the grin off my face, so much fun and in Boost mode, the bike just rips. With the bike over 50 lbs. I was curious to see how the suspension and handling was going to be. I was surprised how balanced the bike felt and the suspension was great, I just set the sag and backed off the rebound a couple of clicks to compensate for the colder temps. I am 150 lbs. and never touched the twin- lock. I will remove it if I get one of these.
> The shop just got the 2020's and its amazing how small the new Bosch Gen 4 is. From last year its 48% smaller and 25% lighter.
> I am considering getting the carbon 900 Tuned e-genius.


Yep, the 2019 was a deal breaker for me with the little battery but the 2020 with the new bosch system and 625wh battery with optional extender seems awesome.


----------

